# Have several questions about reusable respirators (also, hello!)



## UncleGrandpa (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi, I hope this post finds you all well. I'm not sure I'd call myself a prepper but I'm a pretty methodic person and a huge germaphobe so I've been doing my best to prepare for a huge epidemic. Hopefully this won't come to pass in the Americas but one has to be ready for the worst. 

Anyway, I'm planning to move to a more rural area than I am in right now and have a few dozen disposable n95 masks for the family. And my dad has a reusable 3m mask that he used for fumigating once (I bought it for him) and several spare filters. So I was wondering if reusable masks can be used during an epidemic. 

The reason I'm asking is the disposable ones you can just throw away after each use. Say you go to buy food supplies, you come back home and throw it in the trash. But with the reusable ones, you need to wash them each time you get home from the outdoors, don't you? And what about the cartridges, since they're usually longer lasting, about 40 hours continuous use on them, are we supposed to throw them out after each trip or do we place them in a bag while the facepiece is being cleaned? I'm just worried that the virus could get smared all over the cartridge if it's placed in a bag. Or maybe I'm being paranoid. 

Anyways, what is the cleaning protocol for using this more complex type of mask during an epidemic? I'm sure it's a little bit different than what we'd do if we just used the mask for painting since paint will not multiply or infect you if it's not cleaned and stored to perfection.

Thanks so much for any advice!

Victoria


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I have no knowledge about the reusable mask.
However, in a crisis you can spray a mist of bleach sanitizer mix on the N95 mask and reuse it after it dries.

*Mix Ratio:* 1 TBL spoon of bleach to a gallon of water.

I assume you can use the same mix to clean the reusable mask.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Any thoughts on using a UV light to disinfect an N95 mask?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Get yourself several kerchiefs and dress up like a cowboy bandit or a muslim wench.

Dump them in a bleach/water bucket when you get home, rinse, dry, reuse......


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> Any thoughts on using a UV light to disinfect an N95 mask?


after you've worn one for a few hours... your own saliva coats the interior... 
it smells like bad breath....

id toss it...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The N95 masks will only prevent you from infecting others. It will do nothing to stop a virus. Just some food for thought.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

'Seriously people - STOP BUYING MASKS!': Surgeon general says they won't protect from coronavirus



> The surgeon general has a message for people who want to run out and stockpile masks to combat the coronavirus - don't.
> 
> "Seriously people - STOP BUYING MASKS!" Surgeon General Jerome Adams tweeted. "They are NOT effective in preventing general public from catching #Coronavirus,


 https://news.yahoo.com/seriously-people-stop-buying-masks-170148731.html


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> The N95 masks will only prevent you from infecting others. It will do nothing to stop a virus. Just some food for thought.


This is from the FDA's website regarding the use of N95 masks-

_However, some N95 respirators are intended for use in a healthcare setting. Specifically, single-use, disposable respiratory protective devices used and worn by healthcare personnel during procedures to protect both the patient and healthcare personnel from the transfer of microorganisms, body fluids, and particulate material. These N95 respirators are class II devices regulated by the FDA, under 21 CFR 878.4040, and CDC NIOSH. Subject to certain conditions and limitations, N95s regulated under product code MSH are exempt from 510(k) premarket notification. The FDA has a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with the CDC NIOSH which outlines the framework for coordination and collaboration between the FDA and NIOSH for regulation of this subset of N95 respirators._

https://www.fda.gov/medical-devices...nfection-control/masks-and-n95-respirators#s4

Seems they are saying the protect both the patient and the healthcare provider, which means a person that is not sick and wears one will have protection from a person that is sick. They want the general public to stop buying them because they do not have enough for healthcare providers right now. The biggest issue with using these is the manner in which you don and doff them. If you don't do it properly you can be exposed to the virus. Loose fitting ones are also an issue, think children, they need masks that are made for their smaller face structure. They are made for single use, not multiple uses. Folks that have breathing issues will also have difficulty with them because they do somewhat restrict breathing.

Regarding the OP's question, you would have to be really really thorough in the cleaning of the reusable respirator. I am not sure how you would clean the filter insert without damaging it. If it were me, I would trash the removable filter after use, even though it states it is rated for 40 hours.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Proven to inactivate 99.99% of tested strains on five minutes of contact with the surface.
Shown to be effective against seasonal A and B influenza, Pandemic H1N1, H2N2, Avian, Duck, Swine, and Equine flu strains.
According to the packaging, they use two mechanisms for deactivating a virus.
1. An outer layer coated with a 2% solution of citric acid to reduce pH levels
2. An inner layer treated with metal ions (copper 1.6% and zing 1.6%) which form ionic bonds with negatively-charged side groups on influenza viruses

A painter's dust mask might do little to nothing.
But there are some types that are specifically designed to prevent the wearer from receiving infection.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I use n95's about everyday, especially when around TB patients. The Curad mask^^^^ looks like our masks we use for flu and the like.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Everyone is telling us to stop buying masks because they are not effective. THEN WHY IN THE HELL ARE HEALTH CARE PROFESSIONALS USING THEM?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Everyone is telling us to stop buying masks because they are not effective. THEN WHY IN THE HELL ARE HEALTH CARE PROFESSIONALS USING THEM?


Because they make us look "Cool"? If we even SUSPECT someone has this virous, we use masks. I think they are trying to avoid a run on the masks. My brother from Commiefornia called and asked if I could send him some masks, he can't find any.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They are telling people to stop buying them, but lying about the reason.

True surgical masks that are designed to block spray WILL be effective against contracting the virus if used properly. Most people don't use them properly.
The reason they are telling people to stop buying them is because medical institutions are having a hard time getting them. My kid's dentist is even having a tough time ordering them. They are being rationed by the suppliers.

For now, your risk of contracting this thing in the U.S. is slim to none.
That can change, and we are a community that likes to be ahead of the curve, so keeping masks on hand isn't a bad idea. Just don't go crazy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a few boxes of masks, I really don't need that many.. I have so much because a neighbour was moving and left a few different types (hundreds of them) in boxes on the curb LOL
I almost feel like I should sell them :vs_laugh: 
Maybe $20 per mask?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> View attachment 104201
> 
> 
> Proven to inactivate 99.99% of tested strains on five minutes of contact with the surface.
> ...


I'm just gonna dip a bandana in orange juice.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What is the point of a mask when your eyes are uncovered? 

P.S. Even when you do a hard sneeze, some snot actually comes up internally as high as your eyes, most people touch their eyes/faces more than a hundred times per day, you will spread what ever bug you're carrying one way or another.

This happens a lot more often than you think: https://www.nyogmd.com/2013/04/ques...en-i-blow-my-nose-mucus-comes-out-of-my-eyes/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a few n95 masks and a small quantity of surgical masks. I also have a beard with no plans to shave it off. I understand that without shaving and proper fitting and proper procedures of removal of the masks, they are not 100% effective. So what? Let’s say they are only 30% effective under these conditions. Maybe only 20%. That’s still 20 to 30% better than not wearing one at all. I feel that these warnings against using masks are all because the country got caught short handed and there are not enough to go around to the medical providers. So the “leaders” are telling us commoners to avoid their use. Perhaps we would have been better served if adequate stocks were already on hand. Now Washington is all fired up to drastically increase production...... I agree! And if the virus spreads, distribute the masks and instruct the population in proper use.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Perhaps we would have been better served if adequate stocks were already on hand. Now Washington is all fired up to drastically increase production...... I agree! And if the virus spreads, distribute the masks and instruct the population in proper use.


Not possible. DO THE MATH.

US population - 327+ Million. Lets make this easy. Say only 50Million need a mask. 
Gonna want a fresh one daily? Say you work 5/days/week. Everybody else stays home.
That means... we'll need 200 Million masks per week - for the working population. 
That's almost 1 Billion masks per month. How long is this need to mask-up going to last? 
And - guess where we get the 'materials' to make the masks. ROFL

I applaud your optimism that the gov could actually do this. 
Oh...they'll make masks - but you'll never see one.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I didn’t mean stockpiling masks for everyone. I only meant to stockpile enough for the medical community to use in a scenario just like this one. Enough to carry them over until production can ramp up.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree with your numbers above. You estimate 1 billion masks a month as unreachable. I’ll wager that domestic paper companies are currently producing 1 billion rolls of toilet paper a month. So why is 1 billion masks a month unreasonable?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> I didn't mean stockpiling masks for everyone. I only meant to stockpile enough for the medical community to use in a scenario just like this one. Enough to carry them over until production can ramp up.


Ok - here's some new numbers:

18 Million healthcare workers, 
5 days/week, one mask per day,
= 90 Million per week, 360 million per month, 4.3 Billion per year.

Still a pretty large task, especially factoring in distribution, etc.

***

Healthcare is the fastest-growing sector of the U.S. economy, employing over 18 million workers.

. 
(per CDC: https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/healthcare/default.html )

​


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok. Let’s look at this another way. Suppose Washington says “yes, masks are effective and everyone should be wearing one at all times when out in public”. In the short term there would be drastic shortages and ridiculous price gouging. And then in 4 to 8 weeks factories would be producing millions a day and selling them at premium prices. Free enterprise capitalism at work! If business sees a profitable market, they will fill the demand.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> I agree with your numbers above. You estimate 1 billion masks a month as unreachable. I'll wager that domestic paper companies are currently producing 1 billion rolls of toilet paper a month. So why is 1 billion masks a month unreasonable?


It might be logistically possible, but it would likely require a nationalization of the pulp product - putting domestic TP producers out of business - and I assure you, that would be seen as a commie plot, and besides - people would then need the masks to wipe their ass.
:vs_lol:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Ok. Let's look at this another way. Suppose Washington says "yes, masks are effective and everyone should be wearing one at all times when out in public". In the short term there would be drastic shortages and ridiculous price gouging. And then in 4 to 8 weeks factories would be producing millions a day and selling them at premium prices. Free enterprise capitalism at work! If business sees a profitable market, they will fill the demand.


I want your magic wand.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> It might be logistically possible, but it would likely require a nationalization of the pulp product - putting domestic TP producers out of business - and I assure you, that would be seen as a commie plot, and besides - people would then need the masks to wipe their ass.
> :vs_lol:


Farmers would have a brand new market spring up over night.......... corn cobs for TP!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> I agree with your numbers above. You estimate 1 billion masks a month as unreachable. I'll wager that domestic paper companies are currently producing 1 billion rolls of toilet paper a month. So why is 1 billion masks a month unreasonable?


Your guess wasn't that far off. I wonder how many masks could be made from one roll's worth of pulp?

Quick google said: More than seven billion rolls of toilet paper are sold yearly in the United States alone.​


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m almost 69 years old. Way too young for WW2, but I’ve always been interested in the fantastic production we put out during that war. Some shipyards were pushing out one ship per week! If we could come together and all pull in the same direction, we could accomplish some truly amazing things. We did it before. But not sure we could do it again. But you have to admit, masks and toilet paper are nothing compared to tanks and fighter aircraft.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Forget the masks, a spray (or two, or three) every four hours should do the trick.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Exactly why I need to stock-up on vodka again



A Watchman said:


> Forget the masks, a spray (or two, or three) every four hours should do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 104233


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gunn said:


> Because they make us look "Cool"? If we even SUSPECT someone has this virous, we use masks. I think they are trying to avoid a run on the masks. My brother from Commiefornia called and asked if I could send him some masks, he can't find any.


Yep. You nailed it. They don't want a run on them. Telling people not to wear masks is criminal. It is helpful. It is the only way we're gonna prevent this thing from spreading. Please check out this clip starting at 20:01.

As to the question of reuse: covid 19 can live on a surface up to 9 days. Get 10 and rotate. Order now if you can. They've still got them on Amazon.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Gunn said:


> Because they make us look "Cool"? If we even SUSPECT someone has this virous, we use masks. I think they are trying to avoid a run on the masks. My brother from Commiefornia called and asked if I could send him some masks, he can't find any.


I went to work yesterday thinking I would pick up a couple and send to my brother. WRONG We don't even have enough to go around. They have even suspended fit testing until further notice.


----------

